# Honey swap



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

What are you offering? I have summer/fall honey, a light, fast to crystallize honey with likely a good amount of cotton. Working on some meads and creamed honey also.


----------



## angela (Mar 25, 2003)

My honey is fairly light, primarily locust blossom and rest wild flower. I just love tasting honey from other areas so I thought a swap might be a great way to do it.


----------



## Amy3745 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Angela, 

I would swap with you. I have fairly light golden rod honey . 


Amy


----------



## angela (Mar 25, 2003)

Great! Send me an email and we can trade addresses and all that stuff!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I am into swapping, honey that is. I have a nice golden wildflower honey from CT if anyone is interested.

------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

On another forum a few years ago, Denise took up honey from everyone and then mailed it out to the contributors. Would this be an easier idea and should there be an agreed upon amount such as pint or 8 oz? We would have to send some money to help the organizer pay for reshipping. I would like to get in on the swapping action...


----------



## angela (Mar 25, 2003)

Maybe I'm just oversimplifying things, but I was just thinking, I'll send out a honey bear (or whatever) to someone who's interested and they can send some back to me. No pressure, no extra organizational stuff. It's all honor system, which I don't mind. I'll even send out the first honey! I could do this with several different people at a time, and so could any of you. Email me and get me an address and I'll get some in the mail! [email protected]


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Anyone else want to swap?

------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"


----------



## Amy3745 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey newbee 101,

I will swap with you. I have a few bears left if you want to try honey from Illinois.


Amy


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Sure, I will email you. I got 1lb plastic queenline style jars. 

------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"


----------



## angela (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Amy- got your honey - it's great stuff - thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

I would be willing to swap a jar from my very first hive this year. I'm in the city, so I can't tell what kind of blooms were visited...all I know is that it's nice and light...very tasty!
Barry
Indianapolis


----------



## Amy3745 (Aug 7, 2003)

Angela, 

Got your honey. Very Tasty! Thank you for this great idea. I love to try honey from different hives. 

Amy


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I got a couple more jars if anyone else wants to swap.

------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"


----------

